# Finnex 24/7 Planted Viewing Times?



## Severum Snape (Mar 21, 2017)

I am looking at the 24/7 planted. What are the viewing times of the tank? Does daylight start at 6? Is the tank still visible, to enjoy, at 10 pm? At what time does each mode begin and end? 

Also, how is plant growth? I've got a 45 tall that is 36 long and would be about 22 inches from light to substrate. Would I run into algae issues?


----------



## MtAnimals (May 17, 2015)

I run mine on timers so the light comes on at 6 AM,the default time.I have the lights go off at 10 PM.(personal preference).All the other times are viewing time.It simulates a dawn and dusk.In the evening,the light has more of a reddish tint,but you can see the fish all the other times,It's just brighter mid-day.It's a ramping up and down.

I hope that answers your question.

As far as algae,on both tanks I run these on,I only had algae when there was a nutrient imbalance.For instance,I set up a tank with eco-complete,and who knows what's in the fluid in that stuff,it went through a hair algae phase,and a diatom phase,both problems were fixed by getting the ferts right.No algae problems at all in my 55 with aquarium gravel.

Plants seem to grow fine in the 55,I have root caps in it and add macro and micros,though one day I'll redo that tank with dirt.


----------



## KarenSoCal (Jun 3, 2016)

The tank is still very visible at 10 PM. Actually, my only complaint about the light is that the nighttime period isn't long enough, and there is no period of total darkness.

I leave mine on the 24/7 mode, but when I go to bed I put a towel between the light and tank. It just gives them a bit more darkness.

I had increased algae, so I put a strip of plastic window tint film on the glass lid only under the light. It lowers the intensity enough to cut the algae growth, but I only have low light plants.
Edit: I should add that I have a 20 long, so only 12 in high. With your depth I don't think you'd have any trouble.


----------



## MtAnimals (May 17, 2015)

KarenSoCal said:


> The tank is still very visible at 10 PM. Actually, my only complaint about the light is that the nighttime period isn't long enough, and there is no period of total darkness.
> 
> I leave mine on the 24/7 mode, but when I go to bed I put a towel between the light and tank. It just gives them a bit more darkness.
> 
> ...


For the nighttime darkness,I use a 6 dollar timer from the hardware store.It shuts off at 10 PM,and comes on at 6AM,so that way I have a period of total darkness.the default time on the 24/7 (not the SE) is 6AM.This also helps with algae.


----------



## Freemananana (Jan 2, 2015)

The light doesn't go into total darkness ever. The SE model fixes that issue. I use a timer as well on mine to get total darkness from 9pm to 6am. I also don't use it as my main light though. I use it purely for the effects now. Matt did a full review with videos of the dimming, par at all times of day, etc. I believe it is called a full review.


----------



## Severum Snape (Mar 21, 2017)

Excellent. Thanks all! 

And with a tall tank, will this be enough lighting for most low tech plants? 

Also, on a side note, I was unaware that the SE has the 660s on it! And goes complete dark from 1-5 am.


----------



## KarenSoCal (Jun 3, 2016)

MtAnimals said:


> For the nighttime darkness,I use a 6 dollar timer from the hardware store.It shuts off at 10 PM,and comes on at 6AM,so that way I have a period of total darkness.the default time on the 24/7 (not the SE) is 6AM.This also helps with algae.


Yes, that certainly works well. With the window tint film, it's dimmer than without, and I cover my tanks with a heavy terry towel at night regardless of what light. 2 tanks are in the kitchen, and my husband raids the fridge at 3 AM, flipping on the bright ceiling light. Poor fishies would panic! 
The towel covers the tank, not the light, further darkening it.


----------



## Severum Snape (Mar 21, 2017)

And how close can I have the light to the plastic that separates the light from water? I'd rig up my own brackets to accomplish this.


----------



## KarenSoCal (Jun 3, 2016)

The light comes with feet for sitting on the tank rim.
The plastic is center and right. The part that looks really dirty (sorry), is clear glass top. I shorten the tint film at the ends to account for lights generally not being as bright at the ends.


----------



## Severum Snape (Mar 21, 2017)

Thanks for the picture.

And if you wanted to set the light down, on those lips on either side of the tank (Where the brackets are attached to now), and not use the brackets, would that cause issues?


----------



## KarenSoCal (Jun 3, 2016)

The light would fit just fine, but I think this light gets a bit warm to lay on the glass, especially with the tint film on it. It would only be a problem when the cycle is at the brightest, but I wouldn't do it.


----------



## msujohn (Sep 7, 2016)

MtAnimals said:


> I run mine on timers so the light comes on at 6 AM,the default time.I have the lights go off at 10 PM.(personal preference).All the other times are viewing time.It simulates a dawn and dusk.In the evening,the light has more of a reddish tint,but you can see the fish all the other times,It's just brighter mid-day.It's a ramping up and down.
> 
> I hope that answers your question.
> 
> ...


How long did your hair algae phase last? I have the same light but am struggling with algae.


----------



## MtAnimals (May 17, 2015)

msujohn said:


> How long did your hair algae phase last? I have the same light but am struggling with algae.


I am not running co2,but when I began dosing 1/3 EI macros right after the weekly water change,then 1/3 EI micros the next day,and micros again 2 days later,plus I did one dose of seachem iron.The hair algae became mushy then a brown mess.The filter has been catching it,plus I've been doing my weekly 50% w/c.

that was followed by diatoms and GSA.
I added soem ramshorn snails,and they began making tracks through the diatoms immediatly,and the last of the gsa is dying off now.

The 55,I just put in lots of fast growing weedy plants,like frogbit,hornwort,guppy grass,plus dosed it the same way as the 20.It didn't get hair algae bad,just on the top.Oh yeah,I have some hygros in a dirted pot that are growing like crazy as well.

Did I say I like dirt?


----------



## clownplanted (Mar 3, 2017)

MtAnimals said:


> For the nighttime darkness,I use a 6 dollar timer from the hardware store.It shuts off at 10 PM,and comes on at 6AM,so that way I have a period of total darkness.the default time on the 24/7 (not the SE) is 6AM.This also helps with algae.




Exactly what I do. Cheap timer does the trick while still giving the guys some total darkness 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ustabefast (Jan 24, 2017)

The Finnex should give you low to moderate light with the deep tank, so if you plant accordingly with proper ferts, you should have no major algae issues.
As the others mentioned, there is always enough light to view the fish. My older version never goes completely dark and is surprisingly bright even at 6am through 10 pm. 
I keep light just a half inch above the glass with no heat issues.


----------



## Freemananana (Jan 2, 2015)

I had algae on my 55g running it in 24/7 mode with no dimming. I used patio screen to dim it and had great success on that setup for several months (Wisteria and frogbit only). I now run it on my 125 as an accent light and use a secondary light to get a good spread across the tank. Tons of algae on my wood and rocks with this setup, but that was the plan. The light puts out plenty of par at 21-24" for a low tech setup EVEN in 24/7 mode. I personally think the short window of 'grow' light is great with the longer window of 'viewing' light. I get to see the fish in the morning and evening while I'm home and the plants get their appropriate lighting.


----------



## Severum Snape (Mar 21, 2017)

^Just what I was looking for. Thank you!

On a side note, is it kosher to ask if anyone has a coupon code for the SE model?


----------



## Freemananana (Jan 2, 2015)

Severum Snape said:


> ^Just what I was looking for. Thank you!
> 
> On a side note, is it kosher to ask if anyone has a coupon code for the SE model?


I don't think it is normal, I bet most people just google around for it. The Finnex sub forum may have codes and promotions exclusive to this site actually. But I see no harm in asking for a coupon. I many times order from someone or some place and get coupon offers I don't use afterward. For example, I bought a bunch of fish food from Ken again and got like 10-25% of my next purchase. I think it expired already, but it wasn't like I could justify buying another couple pounds of flakes that soon! I feed a lot, but not THAT much. Same with equipment. Hard to need another light when you just bought one.


----------

